# A few cool trackside buildings...



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ran across these building while looking for stuff for Laguna Seca.









HO VIP Lounge 









Race team shop 









My house. 

Scoring tower 









Elevated marshals tower 









Dog stand 









There's like 100 pages just on this site...good stuff.


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, they have some nice stuff, and not too terrible prices on slots.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*neat stuff!*

This site is really cool! Here are some good choices too;

pit garage #1 










Pit garage #2 










modern scoring tower


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

More train buildings that work on HO slot car tracks:




























Some of these are getting hard to find but I found them used at America's Best Hobby-










Mirror Motors: getting more rare. This one has all the cars too.










Here's a good bunch of OO scale guys to paint up and use for HO track officials and pit crew guys. Super detailed and they even have separate arms and legs you can position. And comes with a cool SWAT looking utility truck. I found all these on EBay cheap.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That one tower picture posted could easily be converted to look almost just like the flag stand at Indy:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Great Thread Pete!!

Love these pics of all the buildings and ideas. When my landscaping is done will need to get some more buildings as I only have a few. 

This is not a building but, a plastic Crater that I just got from the Comic Book store. It is used by Roll Playing Gamers and such. I am using it on my layout. Got 5 of them for $17.00 but, my punch card was full so, I got an extra 20% off!



















These come molded in gray and then I used brown water base detail paint to fill in the detail cracks. I am going to dry brush Gray on the outside rocks of this now and will post up some more pics soon. 

They are light weight and made kinda like Lexan bodies as they seem to be made from flat stock plastic originally and then formed. Will use my Sculptamold to go around these to blend them in with the rest of "Las Godzilla Raceway".

The close up picture is not how this looks at all because of the lighting and the other picture is actually a more brownish look. Will try and get pics with Gray detail (going to do now) to show a true to how it really looks view.

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I so love that Trailer park picture. Have to get a few of those trailers as they rock BIG TIME!

Here are the pics after gray and brown dry brushing...didn't take long at all as I am posting this as per doing it. Still the pics didn't come out the way this really looks. Not as much gray as shows....oh dang. Looks way better than pics!!

Took longer to clean the brushes. When you dry brush remember that to much paint is a bad thing. I whipped the paint out of the brush with a paper towel and never had to dip again to finish this whole piece...to much paint is bad....bad...bad.




























I hope you all don't mind these pics of my crater on this building thread because, I am about to post a picture of all of the 5 craters and the package next. LOL Then that will be it...not going to be like the Energizer battery...keeps on going...and going...and........Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

The end


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still interesting, after all these years...


----------

